# What side are babies on?



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Are the babies on the left or right side looking from the back of goat?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> Are the babies on the left or right side looking from the back of goat?


Pic


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Babies are on the right. Left side is her rumen.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Babies are on the right. Left side is her rumen.


Thanks


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

When is she due? She looks pretty wide lol.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> When is she due? She looks pretty wide lol.


I have no idea. I bought her about a month ago and she was already bread. No signs so far of udder filling or any other changes, but she is huge. I am Impatiently waiting


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> I have no idea. I bought her about a month ago and she was already bread. No signs so far of udder filling or any other changes, but she is huge. I am Impatiently waiting


Bred. ....oops


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes the waiting game is agonizing! Especially when you don't have a due date. Keep us posted on her.


----------

